
World's First Methanol-Powered Tankers Set for Delivery - protomyth
https://gcaptain.com/worlds-first-methanol-powered-tankers-set-for-delivery/
======
rdtsc
> The ability to run on a sulphur-free fuel offers great potential and
> provides innovative solutions for the world’s energy needs

What are the incentives here. Can't imagine the price of ethanol being cheaper
than marine diesel. Even if prices are equal the energy density and specific
energy is about half that of diesel. Or are they anticipating legislation to
ban sulfur fuel (or maybe at least get tax incentives in some places for using
non-sulfur fuels)?

~~~
protomyth
They seem to be a bit worried about how much pollution shipping actually puts
out.
[http://ec.europa.eu/clima/policies/transport/shipping/index_...](http://ec.europa.eu/clima/policies/transport/shipping/index_en.htm)

It didn't get attention in the Paris meeting, but it probably will given the
amount.

------
chrismartin
Is this substantially different than the greenwashing of "flex-fuel" cars that
can burn ethanol, but hardly anyone uses it because of economics and scale
problems with growing corn?

~~~
ams6110
METHanol. Not ethanol. It's not made from corn.

~~~
dsfyu404ed
The ship won't need to stop for sleep if you run it on METHanonl(TM). Its
teeth will rot out pretty quick though.

